# Yet Another Rach 3



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Terrible SQ, and part of the second movement is missing, but I have not heard playing like this, ever. Every note is clearly articulated, with plenty of feelings and emotion in the slower and more romantic parts, and the orchestra (Rodzinski/NYPO) is totally with Horowitz.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

One can never get enough Rach 3's!

What I wish we had, though, were more Rach's in the nature of Rach 5, Rach 6, Rach 7, Rach ad infinitum. (And since we don't, I'll gladly settle for another Rach 3 … and Rach 2 and Rach 1 and Rach 4 and Rach "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini"!) Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow. Tremendous performance that held my interest.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm not all too familiar with this concerto, but at the urging of my girlfriend it looks like we will be seeing it live in a couple weeks performed by the local symphony with soloist Nikolai Lugansky. I've never been to a live performance of any piano concerto and this seems like a great introduction.

About to start the interpretation in the OP. I like Horowitz and have been listening to his Scriabin a bit lately.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Larkenfield said:


> Wow. Tremendous performance that held my interest.


Yes, it was an amazing performance, even with the poor recording and missing part of the 2nd movement. It certainly put what were my previously high-rated interpretations into a different perspective, e.g. Argerich/Chailly.

Wondering about your favorites?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

merlinus said:


> Yes, it was an amazing performance, even with the poor recording and missing part of the 2nd movement. It certainly put what were my previously high-rated interpretations into a different perspective, e.g. Argerich/Chailly.
> 
> Wondering about your favorites?


Yes, the sound quality was not ideal because it's an older recording, but the fluidity of his technique and his emotional expression I found quite thrilling. That would have been quite a live performance to hear in person. I don't currently have a favorite but will give it some thought. He's one of my favorite composers, who could only follow his own muse despite the modernism that was growing up around him.

Here's one I care for, not only for her playing but because the orchestra starts off with a sense of brightness rather than being too soft and docile:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have Horowitz live with Barbirolli which is pretty stupendous in its virtuosity


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Larkenfield said:


> Yes, the sound quality was not ideal because it's an older recording, but the fluidity of his technique and his emotional expression I found quite thrilling. That would have been quite a live performance to hear in person. I don't currently have a favorite but will give it some thought. He's one of my favorite composers, who could only follow his own muse despite the modernism that was growing up around him.
> 
> Here's one I care for, not only for her playing but because the orchestra starts off with a sense of brightness rather than being too soft and docile:


Wow!!! A truly amazing performance in every regard. Is this the one on the CD? Thanks!


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

DavidA said:


> I have Horowitz live with Barbirolli which is pretty stupendous in its virtuosity


Is that one still available? Thanks!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

DavidA said:


> I have Horowitz live with Barbirolli which is pretty stupendous in its virtuosity


The greatest concerto recording in existence IMO


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

merlinus said:


> Is that one still available? Thanks!


Very expensive now. I got it cheap. The recording is poor.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tchaikovsk...85222&sr=8-25&keywords=Rachmaninov+3+Horowitz


----------

